# Headliner removal tips/ description



## Chris659 (Nov 16, 2012)

I removed the headliner this morning to apply more Hushmat. I think it's become an addiction at this point! "I just need a few sheets this week, man! Come on!" LOL

It was fairly easy to get down but it was not so easy getting it out of the car. Had to bend it really good and left some creases. I tried taking it out sideways through the door but wouldnt work. I ended up removing it through the hatch door way. After I left it in the sun a bit the creases started to go away and aren't really noticeable now that it's back in the car.*

All that was needed for the job was a plastic pry tool with a wide flat end, metal pick tool, T15, T20, and long skinny needle nose pliers.*

The handles over each door way were kinda tricky. That's where the needle nose come in. Pull the handle down, take your pick tool to remove each cap. Then take the pliers and stick them in between the silver bars you will see within. Squeeze and that side comes right out. Repeat the other side. It can be a pain to get the pliers in there and I really recommend as thin of lip as possible. It can be as wide as 1/4".

It's also easier to remove the C pillars by removing the plastic vent panels that hold the rear parcel tray and the right side has the hatch light first.*

The b pillars come off from the bottom. There's one big clip on the lower corner closest to the door and also has several clips going up the backside. Start off by taking your pick tool and removing the cap on the hanger. There's a T15 holding the handle on then a T20 under it. Again it removes from the bottom first.

There are two strong clips in the front center of the headliner and 4 across the rear. Two center, two outer corners.

After I got it our of the car I discovered that it had a insulation panel silicones to the roof. I tried for about 10 mins and wasn't getting very far. Plus I wanted to be careful pulling on the roof from inside so I didn't warp or crease the roof. So I ended up leaving it on and applied matting around it.*



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr



Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


There was a lot of double metal across the back so I didn't go overboard. Just focused on covering over holes and the thinner metal.*




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr




Untitled by ChrisnAmy1, on Flickr


It took about an hour to remove and reinstall the headliner not including the time to apply the Hushmat


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Great write up! 

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Obnoxiousblue (Oct 31, 2006)

This is great, while you were in there did you see which way the sat/nav antenna routes?

I have wanted to put the OEM nav unit with Satilite in my 13 2.5 but admittedly havent done a bit of it, or even looked for a unit, out of sheer fear when it comes to removing the antenna and routing the wires. I just imagine it's gonna be a nightmare.


----------

